# Spinning Woes



## Krmn8r (Dec 10, 2012)

Okay, I went and did it ------ I've been a little over-zealous in my drafting techniques (being still relatively new to the world of spinning, I have been using the "inch worm" method for forward drafting on my Ashford Traditional wheel) and my right thumb is hot and painful! I've also had this happen to my thumb when I do too much on my drop spindle. Does anyone have any warm-up techniques or exercises that might help me avoid the damage I'm sure I'm doing to my hand? I'm really loving the whole fiber experience and want to continue for years to come. Please help!! :sm12:


----------



## jenjoyo (Sep 21, 2011)

I think you have to pace yourself. Too much of a good thing ...


----------



## deenashoemaker (Nov 9, 2014)

Love my Ashford Traditional. Relax, let the spinning wheel do the work, take breaks, no need for death grip and stretch your fingers. You'll do great!


----------



## Condia (Jul 24, 2012)

I have changed to an overhand draft much easier on your hands. Try you tube for video.


----------



## Krmn8r (Dec 10, 2012)

deenashoemaker said:


> Love my Ashford Traditional. Relax, let the spinning wheel do the work, take breaks, no need for death grip and stretch your fingers. You'll do great!


Thanks for the input! I guess maybe I do grip alittle too hard and I know I don't take breaks when I should if I think I'm "in the zone".


----------



## deenashoemaker (Nov 9, 2014)

Krmn8r said:


> Thanks for the input! I guess maybe I do grip alittle too hard and I know I don't take breaks when I should if I think I'm "in the zone".


Been spinning for 60 years, never buy yarn. In order to knit, I have to spin. Once I was at the wheel for 16 hours, my hands wouldn't even hold a cup of coffee, I had used a straw. Lol


----------



## Curmudgeon (Dec 4, 2017)

Adjust your wheel so the draw isn't so fast, so you don't have to draft so fast. Maybe you are spinning your fleece tighter than it needs to be?


----------



## Cookie61868 (Sep 19, 2011)

Relax and enjoy Your Spinning, gently hold the fiber like it’s a baby bird. Loosen up on your tension and slow the wheel down a bit, it’s not a race. Get into a zone with your breathing and the wheel. And remember to take a break every 15 minutes or so, so you can stretch your hands and arms, I usually stand up and stretch. Happy Spinning!


----------



## Krmn8r (Dec 10, 2012)

deenashoemaker said:


> Been spinning for 60 years, never buy yarn. In order to knit, I have to spin. Once I was at the wheel for 16 hours, my hands wouldn't even hold a cup of coffee, I had used a straw. Lol


 :sm09: :sm09: :sm24: It does seem to be very addictive! Glad that you obviously recovered and still love it!


----------



## Krmn8r (Dec 10, 2012)

Cookie61868 said:


> Relax and enjoy Your Spinning, gently hold the fiber like it's a baby bird. Loosen up on your tension and slow the wheel down a bit, it's not a race. Get into a zone with your breathing and the wheel. And remember to take a break every 15 minutes or so, so you can stretch your hands and arms, I usually stand up and stretch. Happy Spinning!


I will certainly try all of your suggestions! I do hold the fiber very gently in my supply hand but I probably pinch it too tightly as I draft. I have the tension set pretty loose (the yarn just gently winds on) but I know my treadling is too fast. I'm using double-drive --- do you think if I switched to scotch tension it would be easier for me? Thank you.


----------



## Krmn8r (Dec 10, 2012)

Curmudgeon said:


> Adjust your wheel so the draw isn't so fast, so you don't have to draft so fast. Maybe you are spinning your fleece tighter than it needs to be?


I definitely have an issue with over-twist (it often has little coils back on itself). I was spinning BFL Top when the thumb pain started but I don't remember having any problems when I was spinning roving (merino or cheviot) ---- maybe I need to stick to roving until I get better?


----------



## Condia (Jul 24, 2012)

Here is a link for the overhanded spinning. This method is more ergonomic and less stressful on your hands and wrist. Also makes a more consistent yarn. It does take a bit of practice because our muscle memory is set for the other way, but it is well worth the time to learn. Really eased my pain considerably. Hope you give it a try.


----------



## Krmn8r (Dec 10, 2012)

spinlouet said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DRzzCg0P6cM
> 
> Here is a link for the overhanded spinning. This method is more ergonomic and less stressful on your hands and wrist. Also makes a more consistent yarn. It does take a bit of practice because our muscle memory is set for the other way, but it is well worth the time to learn. Really eased my pain considerably. Hope you give it a try.


Thanks for the link! I will definitely give it a try and hope my brain can absorb it, 
:sm01:

Need to take a few days off anyway because so far ice, arnica & ibuprofen have failed me. :sm06: :sm19:


----------



## Condia (Jul 24, 2012)

you will feel the relief almost instantly, so much easier on your joints and wrists. good luck and don't give up.



Krmn8r said:


> Thanks for the link! I will definitely give it a try and hope my brain can absorb it,
> 
> :sm01:
> 
> Need to take a few days off anyway because so far ice, arnica & ibuprofen have failed me. :sm06: :sm19:


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

Try pre drafting your fiber. I have arthritis in my fingers and if I'm sitting I am pre drafting this way you do not have to hold it so tight. I just tug on the roving till it seperates then just spin it. Hope this helps. I also do not take breaks to often. Try a egg timer every 20 min walk away stretch flex fingers.


----------



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

spinlouet said:


> I have changed to an overhand draft much easier on your hands. Try you tube for video.


I agree with this method. I also find I have more control


----------



## BirchPoint (Feb 12, 2016)

I much prefer scotch tension to double drive. Give it a try, along with not pinching the fiber so hard.


----------



## lovey (Nov 11, 2011)

are you going too long???


----------



## shepherd (Feb 25, 2012)

Spinning merino and cheviot are almost 2 different crafts! Cheviot is forgiving (am a prejudiced shepherd) and Merino will run away from you. Both have there + side, though. The first time I spun Merino was at a fair where we were waiting for the shearer to shear the sheep for a sheep-to-shawl and my friend and I tried to spin Merino. DH said he could see the blue smoke curling up out of the tent. But we got the hang of it and the results were lovely. Then we had to switch to the sheared Romney and re-set our brains!!!!


----------



## spinninggill (Apr 9, 2011)

As several others have said, try to relax your drafting hand more,take regular breaks (at least until you are more used to it). We tend to forget that hands are muscles too - we wouldn't run a marathon without the build up of training, so build up your finger muscles gradually.


----------



## crivitz (Apr 12, 2015)

Mama897 is right on. Predrafting makes a huge difference in the ease and comfort of spinning. The fibers move easily after predrafting and there is almost no stress on your hands. The little bit of time it takes is well worth the well being of your hands. Breaks are also good for remembering to hydrate and even eat of little bit. We spinners can get almost hypnotized while spinning that we forget all else.


----------



## Krmn8r (Dec 10, 2012)

Thank you, Everyone, for all of the great suggestions and tips that you successfully use! I'm sure it'll get better for me and I certainly have LOTS of different things to try.


----------



## Reba1 (Feb 5, 2012)

Thank you for the link on overhand drafting. As soon as my split fingertips (dry weather, ugh) heal I want to try that. It's been quite awhile since I sat at my wheel, and I have the same issues the OP does, to a lesser degree.


----------

